# Zeichenkodierung innerhalb eines HTML Dokumentes ändern



## JamesT (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze knackige Frage und hoffe Sie ist positiv beantwortbar.

Also ich habe ein HTML Dokument, welches in UTF-8 codiert ist. Für bestimmte Bereiche der Seite brauche ich eine andere Zeichencodierung, nämlich Shift_JIS (Japanisch).

Ist es irgendwie möglich (nicht nur mit native html) meinetwegen auch durch javascript oder sonstiges, auf einen bestimmten abschnitt, meinetwegen einen Absatz <p></p> oder einen Link, eine andere Zeichencodierung wirken zu lassen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße

Jamest


----------



## lay-z-cow (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

tut mir leid, aber der Wechsel zwischen verschiedenen Codierungen in einer HTML Seite ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Es geht immer nur eine.
Daher solltest du dich eher mit der Frage beschäftigen, wie du die vorhandenen Daten in einer Codierung (UTF-8 ist doch schonmal gut) unterbringen kannst.

Mögliche Auswege wären immer mit einer externen Einbindung verbunden:
- Du benutzt einen iFrame (der kann dann ja seine eigene Codierung haben)
- Du bettest den Text auf andere Weise ein, z.B. in Flash oder lässt ihn irgendwie rendern.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## JamesT (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo lay-z-cow,

Flash, rendern und sonstiges wird schwer weil es sich um eine Konfigurationsseite für ein Netzwerkdevice handelt, wo für solche sachen, nicht soviel platz im rom vorhanden ist.

Kann ich da nicht irgendwas mit zeichen referenzen machen ? Hab da mal irgendwas gelesen, kenne mich damit aber nicht genau aus.

es gibt ja auch so attribute für tags wie lang=de oder lang=ja für japanisch, kann man über diese weise nicht irgendwas machen?

Grüße

Jamest


----------



## Gumbo (21. Dezember 2007)

Da du mit UTF-8 Unicode als Zeichensatz hast, kannst du die japanischen Zeichen direkt ausgeben, musst sie aber noch von Shift_JIS zu UTF-8 konvertieren. Das kannst du beispielsweise mit der mb_convert_encoding()-Funktion machen.


----------



## lay-z-cow (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

tut mir leid, aber das lang-Attribut hat eine rein semantische Bedeutung, keinen Einfluss auf die Dekodierung.

Am einfachsten wäre eben ein iFrame.
Wo bekommst du die Daten denn her? Wenn Sie von einem serverseitigen Skript bereitgestellt werden hast du da wahrscheinlich Möglichkeiten, sie in UTF-8 zu konvertieren.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------

